
Capitalism, as It Is Practiced, Defies Christian Principles - georgeshi
https://medium.com/dialogue-and-discourse/capitalism-as-it-is-practiced-defies-christian-principles-592af3a88db9
======
whenchamenia
Christianity, as it is practiced, defies christian principles.

------
mgh2
“Free will” what an American biased invention of the rich to suppress the
poor. There is no proof of this concept in the Bible, instead it runs
completely opposite to “God’s will”. In an effort to promote Christianity, you
might be subject to the most dangerous lie in the history of churches today-
rich Jesus theology.

